# Ewing could leave next season



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> EW IN? Rockets assistant Patrick Ewing told NBA TV on Tuesday that although he enjoys his job in Houston he would consider joining the Knicks' staff next season if Herb Williams is retained as head coach.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/293010p-250815c.html

Alot of Rocket fans seem to think Ewing hasn't taught Yao much, but as long as we see Yao improving you have to assume that he's done something. Won't be a big loss if he leaves, but I'd like to bring in a Moses Malone type guy to light the fire inside Yao and help him progress on both ends of the court. Hopefully someone will give Yao a little Basketball IQ 101 this summer to keep him from collecting those silly fouls.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How is a Moses Malone-type guy different from a Patrick Ewing-type guy?

I might add that I think the replacement of Ewing with another big man to educate Yao would be a good thing. There's only so much that one basketballer can teach another. Another tutor would give Yao a different -- and valuable -- perspective.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> How is a Moses Malone-type guy different from a Patrick Ewing-type guy?


Being a good player doesn't always translate into being a good mentor. Ewing obviously isn't going all out in his job in Houston, but is probably just acting as a practice double for Yao to post up against and has maybe taught him a little about positioning and boxing out. But I never see the 2 guys communicating with each other when I'm at the games and Yao makes too many silly mistakes to say that he's well coached.


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

It is not the best players that make the best coaches in the NBA. It is the best thinkers and communicators that make the best coaches.

It seems that anyone can become an assistant coach, but when you have to bear the weight of pressure and be the figurehead of an NBA team and be made a potential scapegoat, that is what a true NBA coach has to face.

People like to think that Phil Jackson had the best cattle, in Jordan and Pippen. But what they fail to mention, is that he as one of the true thinkers of the game. He could think outside the square and could think as to how to best utilise his team.

Hence his love of that crazy sprititual thing,(Sun Tszu?) which he would use to not only motivate his team, but to use it in terms of creating mismatches and use it, in terms of creating a basketball philosophy.

Jackson was a wild hippy sort of NBA player, but he had success as an NBA coach, in that he could think as to how to best utilise his team.

As I said, it is not the best players tha make the best coaches, it is the best thinkers of this wonderful game, that make the best coaches!!


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

But on the topic of Ewing, does anyone know what kind of impact he had had with the big men?

The problem with assistant coaches, is that it is an easy job. You don't have your balls on the line, like an NBA coach does. You are sheltered and do not face that kind of pressure.

I remember the time when Ewing was made an assistant with the Rockets and most people thought this would be the change that Yao needed to dominate.

But it is uncommon for the best players like Ewing, to communicate to a Yao, or a Cato, etc how to best utilise their skills. That is the difference, Actually being a superstar and explaining, teaching and demonstrating skills to another player is a different story.

You can be the best NBA player in the world, but if you cannot teach, direct and communicate to NBA players, well you might as well sit on the sidelines.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

kingofkings said:


> But on the topic of Ewing, does anyone know what kind of impact he had had with the big men?


His only job is to work with Yao and maybe Juwan Howard occassionally. I don't think this small-scale assignment interests him very much and alot of Rocket fans are happy that Ewing will be gone. Statistically Yao hasn't improved much from last season so alot of fans are happy with this news. But if you look at the way Yao plays, he definitely has improved in every facet of his game. Whether that is Ewing or not, we don't know. But if you watch games where Yao is slumping or makes a mistake it's JVG (or Thibodeau) that is telling him what he did wrong and how to make sure he doesn't do it again. During the games I've been to this season I haven't seen Ewing communicate with Yao much.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I read somewhere that they have a real rapport. One of the commentators during the Heat game mentioned it, too. I think Ewing has helped Yao quite a lot. He was a superb defender himself and I don't think it's just a coincidence that Yao's defense has improved greatly from last season.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I read somewhere that they have a real rapport. One of the commentators during the Heat game mentioned it, too. I think Ewing has helped Yao quite a lot. He was a superb defender himself and I don't think it's just a coincidence that Yao's defense has improved greatly from last season.


Yes, Yao invited Ewing and Deke for a meal at Yao Restaurant. There is an article on this somewhere.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No, not that. It was more specific and conclusive.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

well, it would be nice if hakeem joins the coaching staff to replace ewing. i actually trust ewing with teaching yao the right things. he's an easy going guy and i doubt he has trouble communicating with yao. the two get along great it seems.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I was just having a look at Ewing's stats when I noticed that his third season was statistically very similar to Yao's. 
31 mpg, 20.2 ppg, .555 FG%, 8.2 rpg, 1.5 apg, 3.0 bpg, 1.3 spg, 3.5 to, 4.0 pf
31 mpg, 18.2 ppg, .548 FG%, 8.2 rpg, 0.8 apg, 1.9 bpg, 0.4 spg, 2.5 to, 3.7 pf

So maybe, under the guidance of Ewing, in a couple of years Yao will be averaging close to 29 and 11.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be suprised to see Ewing goto the Knicks. Isiah loves the big names and Ewing might be eyeing the possiblity of the Knicks firing another coach down the line. (Top Assisant takes over the team probally the easiest way for a guy to get a head coaching job even if it is interm only)


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Coaching is overrated anyway. Players win championships. There's NEVER been a coach who won his team an NBA championship without overwhelming talent.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Out of curiousity: has there ever been a team that has won the title with a bad coach? Or are coaches whose teams win titles automatically considered good coaches?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Out of curiousity: has there ever been a team that has won the title with a bad coach? Or are coaches whose teams win titles automatically considered good coaches?


Gregg Popovich.


----------

